

Practically everyone [at the White House] has an iPad - derekc
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/06/07/AR2010060701140.html

======
icefox
The only interesting thing I could think of would be to ponder what apps would
be extremely useful for the white house to have.

~~~
muhfuhkuh
News app that takes the latest world news, uses crowdsourcing/mechanical
turking to generate coherent paragraph abstracts of news events, then spit
back out in a beautiful layout. Much like the NPR app but summarizing all
world news (normalized into one language, of course).

~~~
philwelch
As I recall, the CIA has an entire office for that. They already aggregate all
world news (news is considered "open source" intelligence, and they find out
more than you'd expect from it) so rest assured there are dozens if not
hundreds of intelligence analysts every day who filter all the world news up
the chain up to the guy who compiles the president's daily intelligence
report.

EDIT: Ha, it gets better! They even have their own classified wikipedia:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intellipedia>

------
waterlesscloud
Hmm. Now see, here is where a list of ipad user's email addresses might be
useful.

------
BenWalker
I wonder who is the "mayor" of the White House?

